

Instacart adds recipes - omarshammas
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/25/instacart-growing-rapidly-in-chicago-adds-recipes-to-its-grocery-delivery-service/

======
omarshammas
What to cook for dinner is a recurring problem in my house, and this feature
makes it really easy to try out new dishes and get ideas.

My only complaint is that they try to obscure prices. Item prices only appear
upon hover or if they appear on the side they're grayed out and difficult to
find. It resembles fine print.

